# Ebel, How Is It Perceived?



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

I am of the generation where Miami Vice ruled the TV, and at a tender age I promised myself an Ebel. In 2000 the opportunity came up to buy one and from Laings in Glasgow, I will try to take and upload a picture of it but it is a 1999 m/y Sport classic gent's with roman numeral cream date dial in two tone meatal with a gold bezel.

I adore the watch and it never misses a beat looks brand new as I genuinely take care of the bracelent and body.

What is the general perception of ebel though? I have read that some see it only as a luxury watch not a prestige brand such as Tag Heuer or Omega

I welcome your views.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

That is a very good question.

Ebel is a quality watchmaker. Yet, as we all know, 'market status' goes up and down. For example, at one time (late sixties) Breitling was on the same level as, say, O&W and well below Omega. Things change.

The 'Speedy-knowledge' reminds me as follows: " In 1999, the Ebel luxury watch company was sold to the French luxury brands group LVMH; then in 2004, the company was resold to the American group Movado."

LVMH make Tag Heuer amongst others. Movado are, well, Movado.

Personally, I would place it on the same level as an Omega.

I hope, Derek, that you wear your Ebel with your socks off and your jacket sleaves rolled up. However, unlike D.J. I hope you use deoderant. A friend of mine was stuck next to him on 'plane flying from the old colony. Now he always travels with an air freshener.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've had a couple of Ebel watches and they are to my mind a mid/high end Swiss watch-house to rival Tag Heuer.

I think they are probably seen by most as a Swiss fashion brand (something close to Raymond Weil) from the way they are marketed, but they make a lot of their own movements and the quality of the finish is top notch.

Sadly there doesn't seem to be much love for them in the watch collecting community, mainly due to the lack of a rich heritage (lots of vintage goodies??) or any industry shaking complications or developments during their 100 years as Swiss watchmakers.

Ebel as a high street brand is quite a new thing, and they are never going to secure a good percentage of the market with their current designs imo.

At the moment they are one of the worst depreciating watches; a Â£1000 Ebel is worth about Â£300 as soon as it leaves the jewellers shop.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Kevkojak.

I am sure you are right: You know the business.

Good meeting you today. Belonging to this forum is like being a mason!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> Belonging to this forum is like being a mason!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a brand new genuine Ebel watch at a little shop in Nee Soon Village in Singapore in 1962 for 80 bucks which was about ten pounds sterling. I can't remember much about it but it resembled an Omega from the same period. A very slim evening wear type. I had my name engraved on the back so that when I brought it back to the UK it was free from import duty. I lost it on a ' Run Ashore' a couple of years later.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

fancy getting drunk on a run ashore and losing a watch, it was zippos with me i must have lost about 20 all over the world :thumbup:


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Good people many thanks for the replies and Gonville, I only ever wear my ebel when I have a white jacket dayglo peach T shirt cream "slacks" and loafer with no socks,,,,,,, is there any other way?????????? :yahoo:

Of all my watches the Ebel gets the most attention as by todays oversized fashion, it is small slim and ultra elegant the bracelet has got most comments and I recall in reception of a very large legal firm in Edinburgh, I had the usual "suit" on I wear to work, but the watch was exposed as I signed in. she said now that "is" a classy watch, we smiled at each other she lifted her blouse sleeve and BAM!! ladies version identical to mine LMAO


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like ebels designs and they are very comfortable to wear (ive only ever owned one- a discovery ), unfortunalty as already stated they dont hold value well , the one to look out for is the chronograph 911 they made/make that has the el primero movement the same as a zenith rainbow which is cracking value for money.


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Great story Derek. I just love watch stories like that!

Glad that you are keeping up the 'look.' In fact if you blink (rather a lot I suppose), Edinburgh and Miami, well, they could be the same place!

Edinburgh Vice, do you think it might work as a concept??


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

glyndwr said:


> Great story Derek. I just love watch stories like that!
> 
> Edinburgh and Miami, well, they could be the same place!
> 
> Edinburgh Vice, do you think it might work as a concept??


There was plenty of vice in Edinburgh back in the 80's

:lol: :lol:

An old boss of mine wore an Ebel for years, nice watch but you don't see many places selling them these days.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Derek Mc said:


> . she said now that "is" a classy watch, we smiled at each other she lifted her blouse sleeve and BAM!! ladies version identical to mine LMAO


You know I competely missed the sleeve bit when I first read that , funny how the mind works


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Gonville Bromhead said:


> Hi Kevkojak.
> 
> I am sure you are right: You know the business.
> 
> Good meeting you today. Belonging to this forum is like being a mason!


Is that not a secret?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Gonville Bromhead said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kevkojak.
> ...


The first rule of RLT; you do not talk about RLT!

Na, I taught him the handshake, it's all ok. :tongue2:


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Well Haggis, the Masons have their secret handshakes (so I am told).

No handshake here. Just that Kevkojak (whom I had never met before) spotted the RLT75 on my wrist. There are only 36 of us (a very select band indeed).

The conversation went from there.

One good thing about being on this forum though, you don't have to roll your trouser legs up.

Oh, and Andyclient, just so that you don't feel that it's just you: My mind worked in exactly the same way yours did.Sure I've seen that scene on a DVD somewhere??? In Edinburgh maybe??


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Derek Mc said:


> Good people many thanks for the replies and Gonville, I only ever wear my ebel when I have a white jacket dayglo peach T shirt cream "slacks" and loafer with no socks,,,,,,, is there any other way?????????? :yahoo:
> 
> Of all my watches the Ebel gets the most attention as by todays oversized fashion, it is small slim and ultra elegant the bracelet has got most comments and I recall in reception of a very large legal firm in Edinburgh, I had the usual "suit" on I wear to work, but the watch was exposed as I signed in. she said now that "is" a classy watch, we smiled at each other she lifted her blouse sleeve and BAM!! ladies version identical to mine LMAO


I misread when she lifted her blouse....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I have an image of two guys with their trousers rolled up showing their bare knees and their left shirt sleeves rolled up to show their RLT 75's, After the initial introduction and inquiry of how did you know I was a member? LOL

Do Masons wear square watches?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> I think I have an image of two guys with their trousers rolled up showing their bare knees and their left shirt sleeves rolled up to show their RLT 75's, After the initial introduction and inquiry of how did you know I was a member? LOL


Didn't we meet in similar circumstances

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got a very shiny jacket with a dayglo blue lining I can roll the sleeves up on, but the only 'vice' going on 'roung here is on my workbench. Do I still qualify for the RLT masons? I can roll my trouser leg up too, if it helps? :lol:

Ebel had a very good name on the Continent after WW2, but it's UK profile was never been very high and despite making very good quality watches has as a brand extremely low awareness. As a rule the general public tends to be more interested in brands with big-budget ad campaigns and celebrity endorsements - TAG, Omega, Rolex, etc., - and Ebel has never had those resources. That impacts on resale values.

Nowadays Ebel is being positioned as more of a female fashion brand. I suppose the owners have decided to focus its appeal.

Still, as I always say; buy what you like and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Gonville: I've seen it! It's 'Erica does Edinburgh' It is in the 'Edinburgh Vice' box set.

RTM Boy: Rolled up sleaves and arms and no socks! Watch our that you don't catch cold. Also, watch our for that vice on your workbench. Harm can come to a young lad like that you know!

Interesting points you make about Ebel.


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Interesting this issue of 'fashion' watches.

Ebel is a classic 'watch house.' Yet to the watch industry of today it is just a 'name' used by another company. That, I think, is the problem.

At least Breitling and Rolex make Breitling's and Rolexes.


----------

